# Please:    Hope for hailey



## srhelms (Nov 18, 2014)

I have been a GON supporter for many years, and ive never needed anything,  now I do,  this is a dear friend of mine
Can you Please.  please take 5 minutes, and visit this site,  we are trying desperately to HELP a 15yr old girl with stage 4 cancer, whom may end up losing her leg, and possibly a lung, if we cannot get her some help.   please.  were not asking for much.  please just visit the site,  even if you donate $1   every donation counts right now.
visit it please,   make a donation.   get your Neon Wrist Band.

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/hope-for-hailey-save-our-trees-benefit-cancer/x/9166662
forward this to everyone you know,   lets give HOPE FOR HAILEY !!!!!!!


----------



## shades1963 (Nov 18, 2014)

if everybody on this site,   would just donate a single $1    CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored   this is my cousin that is in need of help.   $1   you give that to a drunk standing under a bridge     please.....  this girl could lose her leg here     please help this girl     please


----------



## shades1963 (Nov 18, 2014)

*PLEASE HELP HAILEY with $1.00+, help her save her leg*

if everybody on this great site would just send this girl a $1 donation. she may get to keep her leg for Christmas dang,
we give a alcoholic more than a dollar standing by the bridge on the way home. this is a beautiful 15 yr old girl here
sad thing is- there is enough people on this site, that if we all pitched in, this girl could stand a fighting chance.
im donating 10% of my Companies Salary for a year. all im asking from anyone here- is a dollar, and spread the word. LETS HELP GUYS/GALS


----------



## speedcop (Nov 22, 2014)

done


----------



## JustUs4All (Nov 22, 2014)

Prayers and best wishes for the young lady.
PM sent.


----------



## shades1963 (Nov 23, 2014)

thanks guys.  we are trying everything we can to try to bring this 15yr old  any kind of help we can get her.  and her family.
its very sad that she has to deal with this.  and myself having two very healthy boys- makes me even more determined to help this girl out.   I will let every single sole I know about her fundraiser, because if i'm lucky,  and every person I tell, ends up telling 2 more people,  im sure I can get Hailey some help here.   If everyone that has a healthy family today,  would look twice in the mirror, and realize how blessed they actually are.  then contributing at least $1 dollar- would be something that they wouldn't even blink a eye at.   Heck I found myself laying change around the house when I get home at the end of each day,  I ended up going all around the house, at all my change locations,  And I cashed in all that change I didn't want, and I was able to gather up $39.50 just in change,  change I really didn't need or even want.   and now ive pledged it towards HAILEY. and believe me,   SHE needs it.  and it will go to good use.  and I felt guilty cause I just had this change laying around the house,  but I feel great now,  cause I put it to good use.   every week im saving my (change) now,   to see how much I can send to Hailey,  a girl who could benefit.  from just our unwanted change.   its really taught me a valuable lesson in life.  and my sons are saving their change from school lunches, movies, etc.   and doing the same thing.    its amazing how much money we have laying around the house.   that we could use to help a girl like Hailey.  and it never even take a penny out of our savings account.  just change laying around the house.     thanks to everyone reading my message.    SHADES1963


----------



## bigbuckhunter1 (Nov 23, 2014)

Prayers sent for Hailey


----------

